
Is blaming PowerPoint really just “shooting the messenger”? - aniijbod
http://www.iijiij.com/2012/05/08/is-blaming-powerpoint-really-just-shooting-the-messenger-013459
======
NeutronBoy
I work in a large business, and every single time someone has to do a
presentation with slides, they do it wrong. They create the slides, put in all
the content they want to show, then write the talk.

The best slides are ones that are created after the talk. It makes you
actually think about what you want to say, and how to represent that the best.

